# Maximum Muscle Stimulation



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Get the absolute MOST out of your workouts! Maximum muscle stimulation is a generic phrase. It’s thrown around the gym between guys who have their PhD’s from Flex Magazine as they salivate over every new training article promising new gain. Maximum muscle stimulation. How do you achieve it? What is it? There are so many [...]

*Read More...*


----------

